# مساعدة في التحكم في المحرك الخطوي .



## وائل صلاح الدين (10 نوفمبر 2008)

أود المساعدة في هذه المشكلة , المهمة المطلوبة هي كالتالي :
- نقوم بتحريك إنكودر ( اتجاهين شمال و يمين ) في أي اتجاه بأي سرعة .
- مطلوب نقل هذه الإشارات ( سرعة و اتجاه ) إلى محرك خطوي stepper mptor بحيث يتحرك المحرك نفس حركة الإنكودر من حيث السرعة و من حيث الاتجاه .
- مطلوب في نفس وقت تخزين الإشارات الناتجة من دوران الإنكودر ( سرعة و اتجاه ) في مكان ما و القدرة على استدعائها عند الطلب لإعادة تحريك المحرك الخطوي بنفس تسلسل الحركات المخزنة .

هل من المناسب استخدام plc أم micro conroller للقيام بهذه العملية ؟ و كيف يمكن التخزين ؟ و كيف يمكن نقل سرعة الإنكودر إلى المحرك الخطوي بعد إذ نجحنا في نقل الاتجاه و قيمة الدوران ؟

و جزاكم الله خيرا .


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (16 نوفمبر 2008)

وائل صلاح الدين قال:


> أود المساعدة في هذه المشكلة , المهمة المطلوبة هي كالتالي :
> - نقوم بتحريك إنكودر ( اتجاهين شمال و يمين ) في أي اتجاه بأي سرعة .
> - مطلوب نقل هذه الإشارات ( سرعة و اتجاه ) إلى محرك خطوي Stepper Mptor بحيث يتحرك المحرك نفس حركة الإنكودر من حيث السرعة و من حيث الاتجاه .


لم تذكر لا سلكى أم بكابل ، على أى حال الإنكودر ينتج 2 نبضة فرق الوجه بينهما يحدد الإتجاة
يمكنك ارسال النبضتين على كابلين أو باستخدام تعديل ترددى على كابل واحد و فى نهاية الكابل تفك الترددات لاسترجاع النبضات


> - مطلوب في نفس وقت تخزين الإشارات الناتجة من دوران الإنكودر ( سرعة و اتجاه ) في مكان ما و القدرة على استدعائها عند الطلب لإعادة تحريك المحرك الخطوي بنفس تسلسل الحركات المخزنة .


ليمكنك عمل ذلك لابد ان تحدد عدد محدد من النبضات لمشوار الإنكودر و تبدأ بالصفر و إن كانت الحركة للأمام زود العد و إن كانت للخلف انقص العد
مثال مطابق لما تقول هو موتور الدش به الإنكودر و الموتور والتحكم من الوحدة 
الفرق أنك بدلا من حفظ المكان فقط ستضطر لحفظ زمن النبضه للدلالة على السرعة


> هل من المناسب استخدام Plc أم Micro Conroller للقيام بهذه العملية ؟ و كيف يمكن التخزين ؟ و كيف يمكن نقل سرعة الإنكودر إلى المحرك الخطوي بعد إذ نجحنا في نقل الاتجاه و قيمة الدوران ؟
> و جزاكم الله خيرا .


لأنك تريد أن تخزن بيانات لذا يجب أن تستخدم ميكرو كونتروللر فهو ارخص و اسرع و اسهل


----------



## يعقوب86 (15 يوليو 2010)

ارجو معرفة كيفية توصيل الانكودر مداخل و مخارج مع شرح بسيط للتركيب الداخلي


----------



## ksmksam (18 يوليو 2010)

هل النكودر موجود وهل والمحرك موجود وياريت تشرح قليلا عن التطبيح على اساس نقدر نساعدك


----------



## زينب علي عمر (7 يونيو 2012)

السلام عليكم مشكورين اريد ان اعرف ماهو الpwmوكيف يمكن استخدامه في التحكم بسرعة المحركات الحثية


----------



## ksmksam (7 يونيو 2012)

نعم يمكن استخدامه في المحركات الحثيه dc وهو يعمل على فصل ووصل الفولتيه بتردد عالي بمعدل 60 مره بالثانيه فكلما زدنا وقت الوصل زادت الفولتيه وبالتالي تزيد السرعه والعكس صحيح


----------



## وسيم السيد (11 يونيو 2012)

الpwm هو عملية تغذية المحرك بتيار متقطع بفواصل زمنية تتناسب مع السرعة التي نريدها للمحرك


----------

